# Probleme mit RGB-Beleuchtung



## espo (26. Mai 2019)

Ich habe folgendes Problem beim Ansteuern meiner RGB Beleuchtung: Sobald ich versuche einfach nur weiss darzustellen, verhalten sich einigh LED´s wirr.  Anstatt weiss, wird ein sehr helles blau gezeigt. (siehe Fotos) Dieser Fehler ist aber nicht allen LED´s gemein sondern eben nur einigen. Der linke Teil meines Monoblocks und der ganze GPU-Block verhalten sich abweichend vom Rest. Beim Versuch die RGB-Streifen in Asus Aura zu kalibrieren werden immer rot und grün verwechselt. Das heisst wenn während der Kalibrierung grün angezeigt werden sollte kommt blau und eben umgekehrt. Beim nächsten Kalibrieren das selbe wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich beim Board um ein Asus Z370 Strix Gaming F

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke und einen schönen Sonntag euch


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

LEDs können normal kein weiss darstellen, da hierzu alles mit den drei Grundfarben gemischt wird.
Dazu gibt es sogar extra RGBs die hierzu einfach noch eine farblose LED mit dabei haben.


----------



## espo (26. Mai 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> LEDs können normal kein weiss darstellen, da hierzu alles mit den drei Grundfarben gemischt wird.
> Dazu gibt es sogar extra RGBs die hierzu einfach noch eine helle LED mit dabei haben.



Aber wenn die Sättigung der Farbe, egal welcher, auf quasi Null gestellt ist, sollte das Ergebnis doch weiß sein, oder? Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde das aber auch nicht das Problem mit den einzelnen LED erklären die völlig andere Farben wiedergeben als eingestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Habe es mal bei mir getestet da ich auch aRGB als Strip an der Seite habe und die Arbeitsspeichers.
Es wurde schon hell und hätte schon Ähnlichkeit mit der Farbe weiß, aber so richtig sauber war es nicht, es war leicht grau bläulich. Auf dem Bild sieht es sogar mehr nach weiß aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die RGBs was ich meinte wäre: RGBw
Mehr dazu hier: watt24 | Kurz erklaert: warum RGBw -LED-Tape besser ist als RGB-LED-Tape. | watt24 Blog

Ganz davon abgesehen ist die Aura Software auch nicht so perfekt.

Letztens konnte ich keine Farben abspeichern und nach einem neustart wurden die Farben meiner Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr gesetzt und ich konnte sie aufs neue einstellen. Erst ein komplettes Setup meines Betriebssystem konnte das Problem beheben. Neu installieren und das reinigen der Windows Registrierung brachte zuvor nichts.

Aber ich bin jetzt auch kein Profi darin, vielleicht kennt jemand anderes eine Lösung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe auch 5 Corsair Stribes verbaut und in Icue ist das kein Problem, da kann ich normal auch weiß auswählen und habe dann ein weißes licht 
Muss aber auch sagen das Icue von der Software besser ist als Aura. In Icue funktioniert das allen ein wenig besser und einfacher mit den Farben und Effekten.,


----------



## espo (26. Mai 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal den RGB Streifen aus dem Monoblock genommen und mir die LED's genau angesehen. Oberflächlich ist kein defekt zu sehen aber die ersten beiden sind definitiv kaputt. Ausserdem sieht der Streifen an sich für mich genauso aus wie alle anderen in meinem Case nur dass dieser Streifen definitiv weiß darstellen konnte ohne weitere LED's bzw anderem Layout als die anderen. Was ist also nun genau der Grund für dieses Phänomen? Wie kann ich denn nun rein äußerlich den Unterschied zwischen den beiden erkennen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2019)

Bei dir ist es gut, du kannst den LED Streifen ohne zerlegen des Monoblock raus nehmen.

Ich muss bei mir das selbe machen da mir gestern beim verbauen des Monoblock was doofes passiert ist und ich mir die LEDs davon durchbrennen lassen habe. Ich muss bei mir aber den ganzen Block zerlegen damit ich das Kunststoffteil wo der LED Streifen drin sitzt abnehmen kann.

Aber ich sehe das du 12v RGB hast und nicht 5v aRGB.
Zum Rest kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (2. Juni 2019)

Liest sich so, als wären bei einigen LEDs die Kabel für die Farben vertauscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

